# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβος για περπατημα

## Shadow111

Γεια σας και καλως σας βρηκα! 
Να ξεκινησω απο τα βασικα..Πριν μερικους μηνες διαγνωσθηκα με ενα νευρολογικο νοσημα το οποιο επηρεαζει την δυναμη των μυων.Πριν βρουν τι εχω περασα δυο μηνες εφιαλτικους οπου δεν μπορουσα να περπατησω μεγαλες αποστασεις,τα ποδια μου λυγιζαν και ειχα πεσει μερικες φορες.Πλεον παιρνω κανονικα την αγωγη μου και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα. Ο φοβος ομως παραμενει. Δεν μπορω να περπατησω μονη μου εξω και ακομα και με συνοδεια σκεφτομαι το καθε βημα. Φοβαμαι οτι θα πεσω,θα γινω ρεζιλι,δεν θα μπορω να σηκωθω κλπ. Ο νευρολογος μου λεει οτι οσο παιρνω τα χαπια μου δεν εχω να φοβαμαι τιποτα. Χτες εκανα την πρωτη μου αποπειρα και πηγα με μια φιλη σε ενα μαγαζι εδω κοντα. Προφανως δεν επαθα τιποτα αλλα ολη την ωρα το σκεφτομουν. Τι προτεινετε να κανω; Δεν γινεται να κυκλοφορω παντου με αλλον σαν μωρο.

----------


## Diana1982

Να το βγάλεις σιγα σιγά από το μυαλό σου...αφού παίρνεις τα φάρμακά σου και ο γιατρός σε βεβαίωσε ότι θα είσαι ασφαλής με αυτά,δεν έχεις κάτι να φοβάσαι.
Και αν ακόμα πέσεις για κάποιο λόγο δεν είναι ρεζίλι,όλοι έχουμε πέσει από κάποιο λόγο στο δρόμο,είτε γιατί παραπατήσαμε,είτε γιατί ζαλιστήκαμε!

Εσύ γιατί είναι ρεζίλι να πάθεις κάτι τέτοιο ας πούμε;
Να βγαίνεις να περπατας για να σου φύγει η φοβία! Πώς το ακούς αυτό;

----------


## Stavros

Shadow αν πάνω στο νευρολογικό σου πρόβλημα αναπτύξεις δευτερογενώς και σωματοποιητικά χαρακτηριστικά,είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν βοηθάει καθόλου!
Από την στιγμή που σου είπε ο γιατρός σου πως με τα φάρμακα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα,οφείλεις να τον πιστέψεις!!
Είσαι ακόμα στο σοκ της διάγνωσης,μόλις περάσει λίγος καιρός θα είσαι κομπλέ!
Η Κορομηλά έχει πολυομυοσίτιδα (αυτοάνοσο νόσημα) και όπως βλέπεις,παίρνεις την φαρμακευτική αγωγή της και ξαναγύρισε και στην τηλεόραση!
Ένας πάλι γνωστός μου έχει κι αυτός ένα τέτοιου τύπου μυικό πρόβλημα,και με μικρές δόσεις κορτιζόνης συντηρείται μια χαρά και ταξιδεύει συνέχεια εξωτερικό λόγω δουλειάς!
Κάνει δοκιμές νέων αυτοκινήτων και γράφει Reviews σε γνωστό Site αυτοκινήτων!
Οπότε χαλαρά,έχεις σύμμαxο τα λόγια του Doctor!!!Με το καιρό θα πάψει και η φοβία να υφίσταται!!

----------

